# Winter Leaves



## dpc (Jan 8, 2020)

Not landscape, but I don't know where else to put these.


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Click (Jan 8, 2020)

Beautiful series, dpc. I especially like the first picture. Well done.


----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## dpc (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Nat_WA (Jan 10, 2020)

Quite a collection of snowy and frosted leaves you have, dpc!

I'll add one of mine (out of a very small collection ) taken early in the morning on one of the few days this "winter" with sub-zero (celsius) night time temperatures before the sun melted away all the ice...


7DmkII, EF-S17-55/2.8 at 55mm f/2.8, ISO160
W.


----------



## Click (Jan 10, 2020)

Lovely shot. Well done, Nat WA.


----------

